

A rant about Twitter Bootstrap - skylarsch
http://www.skylarsch.com/post/bootstrappin

======
ricardobeat
Designing in PS and using Bootstrap are extreme opposites. You can get a
decent layout going on Fireworks in an hour or so, or do it in CSS directly.

